
Apple rejects Valve’s Steam Link game streaming app over ‘business conflicts’ - RockyMcNuts
https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/24/17392470/apple-rejects-valve-steam-link-app-store-ios-game-steaming
======
makecheck
Apple _should_ be restricting its business interests to “things that make
people want to buy the device”, and any kind of game streaming certainly
qualifies. A Steam app would increase the ownership value of a device and
therefore should be desirable.

Instead, they seem to look at everything from the point of view of “one day we
might do this ourselves, therefore go to hell”, which is becoming increasingly
irritating. Seems that developers have to aim for things way in left field,
lest their app be discarded unceremoniously into the trash when Apple enters
the game.

------
RockyMcNuts
Seems unfortunate if they view it as a way to circumvent App Store by buying
apps on Steam and streaming them to mobile devices.

iPad Pro can be a perfect RDP client, and it would be awesome if you could
connect to any remote app service or device.

Maybe I misunderstood but it could be they don't have a business model for
that and want their 30% vig on the whole LCV if it touches an iOS device.

